# Brown vomit



## gillymo

Hi

Lauren is now almost 14mths old (however was 10wks prem) and over the last few days, their first bottle in the morning has been replaced with cows milk.  The girls also have cows milk in their rice krispies, however their bottle at bed is still formula.

This morning after her cereal and half a petit filous, she vomited everything up.  Tonight, after having her dinner she was sick again, however this time the vomit was dark brown, as if she had just eaten gravy or chocolate (which she hadnt).

I have noticed that on occasions after having a yoghurt, she has posseted a few times and was also like this yesterday after a pot of custard.

Am beginning to think she may have a milk allergy?  

Am also worried about the brown vomit - is this normal?  Is it an indicator that there is blood in it?  She had chicken and squash for lunch which was orange - not sure if the reason the vomit was brown, was because this was now digesting in her tummy?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks xxx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Gilly

Brown vomit- may have been due to the tiny fragile blood vessels bleeding due to the force of being sick. However, a baby/child who has this type/colour odf sickness should be seen by a dr to check that there isnt any other cause.

Milk allergy- only way is to start a food diary and keep a track of when she is being sick and what she has had to eat. Also, mention this to the dr when you go.

The sickness yesturday maybe due to a tummy bug.

Let me know how you get on at the drs.

Jeanettex


----------



## gillymo

Hi Jeanette

Went to docs this morning. She ahd a listen to L's chest (back and front), checked her throat and ears and couldnt see anything apparent. She thought the brown vomit may be bile.

L has vomited a few more times today and all has been a 'normal' colour, so I would have thought if there had been bleeding, it would have appeared again.  Will def keep an eye on her though.

She doesnt have a temp at the mo, but is a little warm so giving her some calpol.

Re. milk, I think I will keep her off cows milk in the meantime until she stops vomiting, then perhaps reintroduce again.  Little soul has kept much down today at all.  Was just going to give water at bed tonight, but she didnt want it so ended up giving 2 scoops formula in an 8oz bottle.  She only took about 2oz anyways.

Thanks for replying and I will keep you updated to any changes.

Gilly x


----------



## gillymo

Went to docs again on Fri as wasnt happy with L. She was very sleepy and not herself at all.  Were admitted to hospital on referral of GP.

Paeds confirmed her urine was clear (was worried she might have a UTI).  Brown vomit was bile (as no more since) and it has probably been a bad viral infection she has had.

Thanks

Gilly xxx


----------

